# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  RIP Shem Kellogg

## ronpaulhawaii

It is with great sadness I bring the news that Shem passed at 9am this morning. 

They are just starting to organize vigils/remembrances/etc and I will try to keep this thread updated. There is a vigil in Plaistow NH tonight at 7p, and others are holding one at the Porcfest firepit tonight at 8p...

Quite the journey he went on, he is already dearly missed

----------


## TheTexan

Well, $#@!

----------


## donnay

Go with God, Shem.

----------


## CPUd

RIP he walked the walk...

----------


## CaptUSA

Damn.  Lost a good one.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oh god damn it...I was afraid of that, lacking any updates.

Thanks for keeping us informed RPH.

Let us know when there is anything any of us can do for family, friends, charities, etc.

Rest in peace brother Shem.

----------


## angelatc

Gutted.  He indeed walked the walk, and he walked it successfully.   Not many of us could win an election, that's for sure. 

Deepest sympathies to his family and friends.  

I hope heaven has him sharing his tent with a girl, otherwise they'll never hear the end of it.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Oh god damn it...I was afraid of that, lacking any updates.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us informed RPH.
> 
> Is there anything any of can do for family, friends, charities?
> 
> Rest in peace brother Shem.


I'll update as I learn more, the news is just filtering out...

He was home when he passed, with family/friends.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Speechless.

RIP, Shem.

----------


## tod evans

R.I.P.

----------


## CPUd

I remember that time he got a separate account for his campaign and some people were giving him a hard time about signing up and going straight to the campaigning, saying they need to get to know him first before deciding to support him.  Someone else was like, "don't you know who he is?  Look at his avatar!"

----------


## jkr

Rest now child
Hope to see you later!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

R.I.P. and memory eternal! Too many good people dying way too young around here. Ain't fair, I tell ye!  :'(

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Totally unreal. 

R.I.P.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> R.I.P. and memory eternal! Too many good people dying way too young around here. Ain't fair, I tell ye!  :'(


No *$#@!*...we lose a Shem, and the likes of Cheney and Kissenger will live to 110, on Frankenstein hearts and fetal grindings.

Not fair by a long shot...

----------


## euphemia

How sad.  Condolences to friends and family.

----------


## phill4paul

Damnit. Far too many good one's have we lost over the years. Makes me want to kick in the wall.

----------


## William Tell

Oh noooooo!  Shem was such a cool guy, prayers for his family and close friends.

----------


## Origanalist

Ugh, horrible news. I never met him but had great respect. I hope he's already in a better place.

----------


## Matt Collins

:-( oh no

----------


## Danke

Ooh scheisse!

----------


## TER

O God of spirits and of all flesh, Who hast trampled down death and overthrown the Devil, and given life to Thy world, do Thou, the same Lord, give rest to the soul of Thy departed servant Shem in a place of brightness, a place of refreshment, a place of repose, where all sickness, sighing, and sorrow have fled away. Pardon every transgression which he has committed, whether by word or deed or thought. For Thou art a good God and lovest mankind; because there is no man who lives yet does not sin, for Thou only art without sin, Thy righteousness is to all eternity, and Thy word is truth.

For Thou are the Resurrection, the Life, and the Repose of Thy servants who have fallen asleep, O Christ our God, and unto Thee we ascribe glory, together with Thy Father, who is from everlasting, and Thine all-holy, good, and life-creating Spirit, now and ever unto ages of ages. Amen.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Dang. This is very bad news, indeed. I'm sorry to read this. Shem sure as heck did be about it instead of just talking about it. I think the first time I heard of him, he was hitching a ride for that gathering. Which angela kind of touched on there. And he's sure done a lot since then. This is just bad, bad news. A sad day.

Update if we're doing anything or if his family needs anything.

----------


## wizardwatson

Seems like he just informed us of the cancer thing like a couple months ago?

EDIT:  Yeah, looking at other thread was only December when the forum found out.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

RIP.  Thanks for the memories, and glad our paths met for a period in our lives.  Playing Grateful Dead for you, know you're singing along.

----------


## jmdrake

> Damn.  Lost a good one.


My thoughts exactly.

----------


## jmdrake

> He was home when he passed, with family/friends.


When I check out, that's how I want to go.

----------


## Ender

> Rest now child
> Hope to see you later!


My thoughts, as well.

----------


## JoshLowry

Thank you Shem. 

 *salute*

----------


## Cowlesy

How does this always freaking happen to the good ones.

Just awful news.

RIP Shem.

----------


## J. W. Evans

Very, very depressing. I haven't worked with Shem on projects since he left Mass, but I followed his efforts from then up til now. My heart goes out to his family and Carla in this difficult time.

----------


## Todd

I know people don't always get to meet on the internet, but it's a rotten shame when good people who have tried to make a difference and you've shared ideas with are gone.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Suzanimal

RIP

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Just....   

Rest in peace brother, you done good work. See you on the other side.

----------


## Bryan

This hurts.  

I meet Shem in 2008 at Ronstock, quite a character. His presence here keep us side-by-side in battle over the years. I saw Shem again at LPAC 2013, we talked for hours then and I was completely blown away with who he had become. He was a bright star. It really does hurt to know he is no longer with us. My heart goes out to his family and friends. He will be missed. He will not be forgotten.

Bryan

----------


## Michael Landon

R.I.P. Shem.  

- ML

----------


## bunklocoempire

RIP Mr. Shem Kellog.

My thanks to all the family and friends who share their loved ones to further liberty, and therefore peace.  

Time is so precious, the efforts are so very much appreciated.  Thank you Shem & Co.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I know people don't always get to meet on the internet, but it's a rotten shame when good people who have tried to make a difference and you've shared ideas with are gone.


And, as I mentioned before, the very worst of the worst seem to live on and thrive for 100 years or more.

There is no justice here...

----------


## ClydeCoulter



----------


## Kotin

> Gutted.  He indeed walked the walk, and he walked it successfully.   Not many of us could win an election, that's for sure. 
> 
> Deepest sympathies to his family and friends.  
> 
> I hope heaven has him sharing his tent with a girl, otherwise they'll never hear the end of it.


indeed. I am greatly saddened by this news.. a truly great person and awesome activist.. I remember meeting him at the March On Washington and hanging out with him quite a bit at CPAC 2011.. such a genuine guy and lover of liberty.. I really am grateful to have met him and having the opportunity to work with him

Here is a shot of some of the old school RPF crew at CPAC.. RIP, Shem.. love you man 
Attachment 5044

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

http://thedesertlynx.com/a-heartfelt-thank-you/



> My friend left us today. I don’t know what to say, or what one is  supposed to say, to make any of it better. I’m sure I’d screw it up  anyway. What I will do is give him what I owe him: “thank you” from the  bottom of my heart for what I witnessed with my own two eyes.
> 
> Shem Kellogg was one of the early giants in the New Hampshire liberty  movement. I’ve heard he did a lot for the Ron Paul campaign. I know him  from the Free State Project. When I was still living in Phoenix and  wanted to acquire FSP literature to pass out, he was my point of  contact. When I went to a Young Americans for Liberty conference in  California in early 2013 to promote the FSP, Andrew Vermiglio, who has  since joined us in New Hampshire, was there too, with a bunch of flyers  Shem had shipped out to him. When I finally met Shem later that year, it  was through going to conferences to promote the FSP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the best memories of my life were going with Shem and Carla  to conferences to get signers to move to New Hampshire. Those two were  insane workhorses for liberty. In fact, when you’d see the pie charts of  signer sources, a large chunk came from Shem and Carla. That’s right,  just two people doing their best for liberty got to be their own major  category; in close competition with even Free Talk Live, with its  constant barrage of the liberty message through radio stations across  America. They were just that driven, just that good. I still remember  dressing in my best suit from my DC days, giving my most professional  and polished speech to a prospective signer, and just looking over at  Shem, with his stubble and half tucked-in shirt, getting way more than  me with his charmingly relaxed “Dude we’re just like trying to get  people to move to New Hampshire for liberty I guess” approach.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> http://thedesertlynx.com/a-heartfelt-thank-you/


Brought a tear to my eye, thanks.

----------


## oyarde

Rest in Peace

----------


## Gage

Shem was nice enough to let me stay with him in 2012 and 2015 in New Hampshire. He also drove me from Manchester to Boston once when I missed my flight and had to buy a new one. He was always willing to help out, and he will be missed very much.

----------


## brushfire

What an absolute shame.  This is a blow to liberty, for sure.

Godspeed, Shem.

----------


## SilentBull

$#@! I was just gonna ask about him yesterday

----------


## SilentBull

I met him once at a meetup in Boston during one of Ron's debates. Great guy. Last time I saw him was like two years ago. I was driving through downtown Haverhill with my wife, and saw Shem and Carla sitting outside at a restaurant. I wish I would have gotten the chance to know him better.

----------


## Carlybee

Thoughts and prayers for his family and friends.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Shem was nice enough to let me stay with him in 2012 and 2015 in New Hampshire. He also drove me from Manchester to Boston once when I missed my flight and had to buy a new one. He was always willing to help out, and he will be missed very much.


He helped with advice for my campaign as well.  

Really good guy that just liked to help for the sake of advancing liberty and not personal recognition.

He will be missed.

----------


## EBounding

.....

I have a handwritten note from him thanking me for donating to his campaign.  I kept it in a safe place because I felt like he was going to go on to do great things. This is so sad....

----------


## kcchiefs6465

RIP Truly a shame.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Carla just posted this from Shem's family




> "We want you to know how grateful we have been for the outpouring of  support for Shem over the last few months. We have been overwhelmed by  all the acts and words of kindness, generosity, prayers and blessings.  We thank you all so much for walking through this difficult journey with  us. We will treasure our memories of Shem and hope he remains in your  hearts forever as he will in ours."
>  Peace,
>  Larry, Kathy & Sarah Kellogg

----------


## KCIndy

I...   wow.    There are times when words are not enough.  My deepest sympathies to his family.

Rest in Peace, Shem.  You will not be forgotten.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

My minimal contact with him was enough to know he was a true freedom fighter.  What a loss, RIP shemdogg

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Shem's obit and arrangements... 




> Plaistow, NH: State Representative Shem Vernon Kellogg, 34, of Plaistow,  NH passed away peacefully in his home surrounded by loved ones on  Tuesday, June 21, after a brief, hard-fought battle with cancer.  Shem was born in Northampton, MA on February 28, 1982, to Kathleen and  Larry Vernon Kellogg of Hadley, MA.  A 2000 graduate of Amherst Regional  High School, Shem went on to earn his B.S. from Commonwealth College  and then graduate from the University of Massachusetts School of  Engineering in 2004.  He worked for Stantec in Burlington, MA as a  registered professional engineer where he was a respected mentor to  junior staff and a well-liked, valuable colleague.  Shem moved to NH in 2012. 
> 
>  He was active in community life and worked  tirelessly to advance the cause of limited, accountable government.  He  was a member of the National Society of the Sons of the American  Revolution, the Lions Club and the local Fish & Game Club.  He  served as a member of the Plaistow Planning Board and as Chair of the  Plaistow Area Republican Town Committee.  He was elected to the NH State  House of Representatives for Rockingham District in 2014, where he was a  champion of freedom. 
> 
>  Shem is survived by his parents; his beloved partner Carla Mora of  Plaistow, NH; his sister Sarah Kellogg and partner Nate Rivera of  Chicopee, MA; his grandparents Nancy and Robert Recos of Chesterfield,  MA; many aunts, uncles, cousins and friends near and far.  He was  predeceased by his grandparents Doris and Richard Vernon Kellogg of  Northampton, MA.  Shem will be remembered for his humility, generosity,  kindness, sense of humor and smile.  Shem was deeply loved and will be  greatly missed.  
> 
> *Services will be held on Saturday, July 2, 2016, 11:00 a.m., at  Brookside Chapel & Funeral Home, 116 Main Street, Plaistow, NH.   Following the service will be a reflection upon and celebration of  Shem's life at the Plaistow Fish & Game Club.  In lieu of flowers,  donations may be made to the Plaistow Lions Club, Shire Sharing  www.shiresharing.org, or to the PAC Shem founded, which will carry on  his legacy: Get Involved PAC, 178 Bell Street, #2, Manchester, NH 03103*.  To leave a message of condolence for the family please visit our  website, www.brooksidechapelfh.com.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

rip shem

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Memory eternal, Shem! Still seems surreal such a young fella (almost exactly ) left this world.  :'(  R.I.P., brother.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Well, crap.

----------


## fr33

Sorry to hear that.

----------


## devil21

Well that sucks.  

Rest in peace brother.
-------

I'll take this moment to remind everyone to stop eating soy products.  Shem passed from aggressive colon cancer and the origin is most likely the poisoned food we are eating.  GMO soy is cancer causing poison!  The liberty movement needs everyone healthy in mind, body and spirit.  Pay attention to what you eat!

----------


## Steve-in-NY

RIP.

----------


## LittleLightShining

This is just heartbreaking. He was one of the few people from this forum I actually got to meet irl at the Boston Tea Parties (the real ones!) and Liberty Forum and Porcfest... Just the best guy... and he and Carla were the greatest team. I'll never forget how happy I was when I found out they were coming to the Freedom & Unity Festival-- like more excited than I was for the speakers we landed (sorry guys & gals!) but Shem was a Rockstar. So grateful to have had the opportunity to know him even the tiniest bit.







Thanks for everything you did, Shem.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

$#@! this.

I'm sick of good ones getting away too soon, and the bloodsuckers living on forever.  

$#@! them.  $#@! their death.  

May the liberty movement carry your memory on to victory.  "For I have sworn upon the altar of god eternal hostility against every form of tyranny over the mind of man."

God speed, sir.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

#stillsad...

----------


## donnay

> #stillsad...


Beautifully done.  Thanks for posting.

----------


## afwjam

RIP

----------


## Wooden Indian

Damn, I don't come to this forum often so I missed this. I was wondering about Shem just recently. I really felt he was going to beat this thing.
This sucks. RIP, sir. Too young.

----------


## osan

Forgive my lameness, but what happened?

----------


## Danke

> Forgive my lameness, but what happened?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...llogg-s-cancer

----------


## osan

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...llogg-s-cancer


I'd say "thanks", but...

----------


## Indy Vidual

If there is a Heaven he got to say "Hi" to Buddy Rey.

----------


## pcosmar

> If there is a Heaven he got to say "Hi" to Buddy Rey.


And Amy,, I'm sure she  is there.

----------

